# (MN) Golden Retriever Stud Floden's Scout of Honor - fresh chilled available



## winewinn (Aug 29, 2008)

Offering Floden's Scout of Honor at stud. Scout Floden is two years old. He is son to Rippling Run Floden's Teutorix (son to Trifectas Repeat Performance*** MH, UD, CCD, VCX, OS, UD, WCX, CGC, Can CD x Rippling Run Touch of Spice** MH WCX) and Firesides Crossfire Shooter (daughter of ﻿Can. Triple CH FTCH AFTCH OTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove Can. WCX Am. *** OS and Fireside At Your Beck N'Call **﻿).

Scout's health clearances include:

Eyes: GR-EYE12365/7M-VPI Normal
Hips: GR-119477E24M-VPI Excellent﻿
Elbows: GR-EL39226M24-VPI ﻿Normal
Heart: GR-CA32003/24M/C-VPI Normal
Thyroid: GR-TH3309/23M-PI Normal﻿
PRA-prcd: Paw Print 59058﻿ - Clear
PRA 1: Paw Print 59058﻿ - Clear
PRA 2: Paw Print 59058﻿ - Clear
Ichthyosis: Paw Print 59058﻿ - Carrier
(Scout is available to Clear Ichthyosis Females; this test is available by cheek swab through Paw Print Genetics; should you decide to use Scout after having your dam take this test we will knock $100 off his stud fee by mention of this ad)
DM: Paw Print 59058﻿ - Clear﻿

"Scout" is a handsome, darker colored golden. He has a huge love for water and looks forward to his baths so much that he jumps in the shower at the opportunity. Scout has a sweet temperament, is socialized with another dog in the home, and makes visits out to the Floden Farm to visit T-Rex and Bella. He is partaking in 4-h dog obedience, rally and show the summer of 2017 with a 13-year-old novice handler.

Scout is energetic about retrieving and loves his humans. He really enjoys his birds, yet learned quickly to respect the domestic geese on the farm by learning the "leave-it" command. He knows sit, stay, shake, heel, down, long down, wait, finish, figure eight, and is working on other obedience & rally commands. He has been trying out the show lead in 4-h and has a beautiful gait when his junior handler gets the hang of things. He placed first in rally and qualified for the Minnesota State Fair in 2017.

Scout has impeccable marking ability and flushes pheasant beautifully. We have begun upland hunt training with Scout this fall and already see much promise with his natural ability.He is currently working on force fetching with co-owner Kaitlyn using Tim Springer's methods.

If you are looking to add some "greats" to your breeding program such as Ditto, Speaker, Bro, Rudy, Cotton, Barty, Rugby, or Push within five generations -- then Scout may be the boy for you!

Please see our website for more information about Scout at www.FlodenFarm.com or call Jenn at 218-458-2217 (land line).
*We ask we can verify your female has had brucellosis testing prior to mating.* 







































Details can be read on our website under "Golden Retriever Stud Services". Thank you for looking!


----------

